# Google- Mother dies after bowel cancer is 'misdiagnosed' - This Is Cheshire



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mother dies after bowel cancer is 'misdiagnosed'**This Is Cheshire*She underwent a colonoscopy under the supervision of consultant surgeon David Jones, from Lymm, and was told she had diverticular disease, which is similar to *irritable bowel syndrome*. Mrs Sharkey, who lived in Timperley, was sent a letter by the *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

